# New Schutzhund 3



## Allan (Jun 17, 2002)

I took the suggestion and started a new post as Giada vom Fallsview got he SchH3 this pass weekend Nov-13-10
Giada is a very special dog to me. She is always welling to do what ever I ask of her.
Giada is HOT trained.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats ! and she is a beauty


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Congratulations and well done. 

Cheryl


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice job! She's gorgeous!


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Silly question: Hot training? Google failed me!
She is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations again!!! Always pleased to see home-bred dogs do so well!!!

Deathmetal: HOT stands for: Handler/Owner Trained. 
To differentiate from competitors who buy SchHIII dogs to compete with. A much bigger accomplishment to earn a title on a dog that one has bought up and trained oneself from puppyhood.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats!!!

What a beautiful girl and what an accomplishment!


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Congratulations! That's so amazing!


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Congradulations! Awesome job


----------



## Allan (Jun 17, 2002)

Thank you to all.
Yes I'm very proud to of bred and trained this dog to schH3 . A lot off hard work but when it pay off it's very rewarding.

On the same weekend I also put a schH1 on my home bred and HOT 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/braggs/146274-jenny-vom-fallsview-schh1.html


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

HOT - Handler Owned and Trained.

C


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Congratulations on both She's beautiful!


----------



## Allan (Jun 17, 2002)

Thank you very much Guys


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Beautiful GSD, and congrats on the cert!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations!!


----------

